# Lets send one of these kids on a pig hunt! You Vote!!



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Critter said:


> Put me in for $10. I'll pass the word to some others and see if we can get em onboard.


 
Steve Arend - $20
Gone Fishing - $10
Fubar07 - $10
Madmike22 - $20
Socks - $10
Fish Dog Co. - $30
Critter - $10

Total = $110

Keep the total going!

Thank you Critter!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Put me down for $10


Bob


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Put me down for $10
> 
> 
> Bob


Steve Arend - $20
Gone Fishing - $10
Fubar07 - $10
Madmike22 - $20
Socks - $10
Fish Dog Co. - $30
Critter - $10
Kingfisher11 - $10

Total = $120

Keep the total going!


----------



## MIHandgunhunter (Mar 1, 2008)

Put me in for $10.00


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Steve Arend - $20
Gone Fishing - $10
Fubar07 - $10
Madmike22 - $20
Socks - $10
Fish Dog Co. - $30
Critter - $10
Kingfisher11 - $10
MIhandgunhunter - $10

Total = $130


----------



## banneryear03 (Feb 6, 2008)

Put me in. Iwould love to see the smiles on both of there faces. Take lots of pictures and have a great time!


----------



## banneryear03 (Feb 6, 2008)

Daaaaaaaaa! put me in for 10$ I guess a should have siad that.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

banneryear03 said:


> Put me in. Iwould love to see the smiles on both of there faces. Take lots of pictures and have a great time!


Steve Arend - $20
Gone Fishing - $10
Fubar07 - $10
Madmike22 - $20
Socks - $10
Fish Dog Co. - $30
Critter - $10
Kingfisher11 - $10
MIhandgunhunter - $10
banneryear03 - $10

Total = $140


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

count me in firenut8190 for $10.00


----------



## brdhntr (Oct 1, 2003)

I'll donate $20.


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

Todd, Bob & Joe good to see my fellow ASC guys in. Im in put me down for $10


----------



## fubar07 (Nov 6, 2007)

This thread is why i love being a michigan outdoorsmen seeing people come together to help out the next generation of hunters and fihermen. Make sure to get lots of pics and maybe video of when you tell them.

I will bump my donation up to 20 also.


----------



## michbowhunter819 (Oct 15, 2007)

I'll send 10 dollars, this is Great!!
Andy


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank you very much guys! I appreciate the support!


----------



## madmike22 (Aug 29, 2007)

This is really cool guys. Imagine what we could do for hunting programs if we all pitched in $10 a month. It would be incredible.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Steve Arend - $20
Gone Fishing - $10
Fubar07 - $10
Madmike22 - $20
Socks - $10
Fish Dog Co. - $30
Critter - $10
Kingfisher11 - $10
MIhandgunhunter - $10
banneryear03 - $10
Firenut8190 - $10
Brdhntr - $20
Dtrain - $20
Michbowhuntr819 - $10
Fubar07 - $20
ATB - $10

Total = $230

_We are over half way there!!_

*Only $120 more to go!!*


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I'm in for 10.

Please PM me with a addy to send the check. 

Have fun boys !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :coolgleam


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Thunderhead said:


> I'm in for 10.
> 
> Please PM me with a addy to send the check.
> 
> ...


----------



## fubar07 (Nov 6, 2007)

ds you got me on the twice once for 20 and once for 10 that is fine i can do a total of 30 to help one of these boys out.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Put me down for $10 Dan. You want check/MO/ Paypal?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Our family is so big here....we should sponsor a soldiers kid to a hunt or maybe even a family where the soldier is over in Iraq?

Our numbers are so big we can make a difference.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am game ,to help any kids hunt or fish.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Steve Arend - $20
* Gone Fishing - $10 Received
Michihunter - $10 Received*
* Madmike22 - $20 Received*
* Socks - $10 Received
* Fish Dog Co. - $30
* Critter - $10 Received*
Kingfisher11 - $10 Check Sent
MIhandgunhunter - $10 Check Sent
Banneryear03 - $10 Check Sent
* Firenut8190 - $10 Received*
* Brdhntr - $20 Received*
* Dtrain - $20 Going On Hunt *
* Michbowhuntr819 - $10 Received*
Fubar07 - $20 Check Sent
* ATB - $10 Received
Thunderhead - $10 Received*
* 2pawsriver - $10 Received*
Polarbear - $10 Check Sent
* Lurker - $25 Received
Big Frank 25 - $25 Received*
* Smoknngunn - $10 Received
Psebuckmaster17 - $10 Received*
Death From Above - $20

Total = $350

Additional Endorsements To Help
Eddiejohn4 $20 check sent

Already 2 checks received!! Darrin... Shut down the Polls.. Regardless now both of these kids are going on the hunt! Everyone here is all over it and making it happen for them!!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Check is on its way. put it in the mail at work tonight. If any more kids are going I would be happy to donate again.

I could cover half the amount for another( 175.00) I can eat less this month as I need to loose another 30. 

pm me if there is another who wants to go.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone know another kid that would enjoy this opportunity?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Our family is so big here....we should sponsor a soldiers kid to a hunt or maybe even a family where the soldier is over in Iraq?
> 
> Our numbers are so big we can make a difference.


Do you know of one that we could send?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Not really....I do know of a 13 yr old boy who loves to hunt. Parents just got divorced and dad is going through drug rehab, sold his boy's guns. I heard a friend was going to take him up to Gaylord during turkey season just to expose him to it. He is from a family you would have never expected this from. He is going through a rough patch.

Might be more needy out there. I through the idea of a soldiers child because of what they are doing for ALL or us.


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

Here is my nephew Nick's thank-you email:

"Thank You for giving me this chance to go on this very special hunt and I can't wait to go! I am really looking forward to this opportunity to go in a few weeks.

Sincerely,
Nick Like"

Like I said before he is excited to meet those who donated and is very excited to go hunting.

~Jon


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Steve Arend - $20
* Gone Fishing - $10 Received
Michihunter - $10 Received*
* Madmike22 - $20 Received*
* Socks - $10 Received
* Fish Dog Co. - $30
* Critter - $10 Received*
Kingfisher11 - $10 Check Sent
* MIhandgunhunter - $10 Received
Banneryear03 - $10 Received*
* Firenut8190 - $10 Received*
* Brdhntr - $20 Received*
* Dtrain - $20 Going On Hunt *
* Michbowhuntr819 - $10 Received*
Fubar07 - $20 Check Sent
* ATB - $10 Received
Thunderhead - $10 Received*
* 2pawsriver - $10 Received*
* Polarbear - $10 Received*
* Lurker - $25 Received
Big Frank 25 - $25 Received*
* Smoknngunn - $10 Received
Psebuckmaster17 - $10 Received*
Death From Above - $20

Total = $350

Additional Endorsements To Help
Eddiejohn4 $20 check sent

Kingfish - look into it and let us know.. we would have to see the additional support and donations that we could come up with before we say for certain they can go! Let us know....


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I've got a 14 year old that would love to be part of this experience but there are many kids that would never get this type of opportunity. Is there still an open spot if I can pull together the funds?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Since I came up with the suggestion....I would rather someone else pick the child. That way it does not look like I had a conflct of interest.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Anything we as sportsman can do to help young hunters is a worthy endeavor.

Maybe we in the future can make this a yearly thing.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Gone Fishing said:


> Is there still an open spot if I can pull together the funds?


Yes, there is still a chance that we can pull together the funds for a third. The only thing I'd say is nobody that send in their $ yet for the third child until we know we have enough money to do it. 

I say lets shoot for the third child, handicapped individual, or just a guy who maybe isn't quite as fortunate as some of the rest of us!


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

eddiejohn4 said:


> Check is on its way. put it in the mail at work tonight. If any more kids are going I would be happy to donate again.
> 
> I could cover half the amount for another( 175.00) I can eat less this month as I need to loose another 30.
> 
> pm me if there is another who wants to go.


What a great donation. :woohoo1:

So we have $175 toward a third kid.

Lets see what we can do. But, I guess we need to see if there is even another kid that wants to go.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Might be more needy out there. I through the idea of a soldiers child because of what they are doing for ALL or us.


 
I drove by the local cemetary today and saw some people in military uniforms and they looked like a color guard waiting for the hearse. I don't know if it was an elderly vet or one who isn't coming home they way we all want them to come home, alive and in one piece. I guess what I'm saying is my vote is for a military son or daughter and I suppose I can just not eat out lunch another day to donate another $10.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

Although a military dependent would be great, at such a late date. any needy child would be a good thing.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of giving to needy, but I am a big fan of giving to deserving. Put me down for another ten if we run across a young hunter deserving because of his or her deeds, or families deeds.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Has anyone thought about perhaps trying to get a hold of Michigan-out-of doors? I know they will sometimes if they are available come and tape things like this, and I could not imagine a more perfect way to get the word out about what is happening. Truly this is awesome what you all are doing, and I would think it would be a crowing touch to try and get the crew there for the group and the kids..


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Has anyone thought about perhaps trying to get a hold of Michigan-out-of doors? I know they will sometimes if they are available come and tape things like this, and I could not imagine a more perfect way to get the word out about what is happening. Truly this is awesome what you all are doing, and I would think it would be a crowing touch to try and get the crew there for the group and the kids..


No clue on how to get ahold of them. But it'd be cool! I think there is a member of this forum that has something to do with MUCC. Cant remember his name though...


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

srconnell22 said:


> No clue on how to get ahold of them. But it'd be cool! I think there is a member of this forum that has something to do with MUCC. Cant remember his name though...


MOOD's Jimmy G. and Gabe are friends of mine. I have their numbers and will give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

dsconnell said:


> *Big Buck - From the site* owns *Field N Stream Taxidermy* out of Hartland, MI and he has offered to mount all the kids pigs for *FREE*!!! He has a son that is 12 years old and was thinking that he would like to take him on the hunt as well Sooo.. With the great service he is providing... I am throwing in $50 to help the cause!
> 
> Additional Endorsements To Help
> Eddiejohn4 $175 Check Sent
> ...


 
I guess I didnt read this morning to see what was going on first.

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks DSConnell, when I said I would kick in another 10 dollars to send another young hunter, it had to be under the right circumstances and Big Buck's son is the right circumstances.

Will be sending 11.00 through Paypal shortly.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

I have not meet anyone of you great people (yet), but to everyone that has or is going to help these kid's on there hunt word's can not say enough by hats off to you and great job and keep it up. I have a 13 y/o son who has been hunt with me now for about 4 yrs and to watch him take his or ours first turkey was the greats feeling in the world. I had tears in my eyes (what a 300lbs 6ft baby). I was more happier to see him take his first then I was of my own. By the way his made the CBM books. *But Great Job Guys.

*


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Dan i put the "package" in the mail this morning... so however long it takes you should get it... let me know when you get it


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Dan - I'm in for $20 for BIg Buck's Son and I hope you guys have a fantastic time!!!

Thanks for this opportunity to give...

(this is my first reading of this thread, and I have tears in my eyes too!!! Another 235lb baby!!!!)

Awesome work!!
tb


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

My check for $30.00 goes out tomorrow morning's mail. Great job everyone.


----------



## lsmith9146 (Jan 1, 2005)

OK 167 replys, How cool is this?

I just wanted to say thank you again to everyone that is contributing in one way or another. It looks like I am going to have a pretty big BBQ if it ever quits snowing. Austin is definitely excited to be going. I think that I may be more excited then he is though. I feel like a little kid knowing my 13 year old boy is going boar hunting for the first time. For those of you with younger kids, just wait, you will get your turn.

Dan if i can somehow get a final list of all that contributed, I will definately be having a BBQ this spring if anyone wants to come down to exit 1.


Thanks Again,

Larry Smith


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*Big Bucks Son
Eddiejohn4 $20 Received*
Socks $10
Hunterhawk $10 Check Sent
*Dsconnell $50 Received *
*Knight $20 Going On Hunt*
tbbassdaddy $20
J-Lee $30 Check Sent
*Anonymous Donator - $100 (MS Member) Received*
*Woods Edge Ranch $50
*
*Total $310*

*Whooooooeeeee!! $40 More to go!!*

I will most definately get you the final list of everyone that has taken part!!


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

lsmith9146 said:


> OK 167 replys, How cool is this?
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you again to everyone that is contributing in one way or another. It looks like I am going to have a pretty big BBQ if it ever quits snowing. Austin is definitely excited to be going. I think that I may be more excited then he is though. I feel like a little kid knowing my 13 year old boy is going boar hunting for the first time. For those of you with younger kids, just wait, you will get your turn.
> 
> ...


I am not to far from ya. you can count me and my boy.


----------



## lsmith9146 (Jan 1, 2005)

We used to live in Tecumseh on Derby. How old is your son?


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

Well fellas, I have to say this is a great thing that you all are doing and I would like to drop my ten bucks in to see these kids go on a hunt. I have to admit I am a 205lbs 23 year old baby. This is a tear jerker. I cant wait to see the video of this. I would rather see kids hunting and thier parents, grandparents getting more excited about it then the kid. Then the pros on satalite. I wish i had more at this time to donate. 

I am introducing my 29 year old friend to hunting this turkey season thanks to the apprentice program. I think i am more excited about it then she is.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

lsmith9146 said:


> We used to live in Tecumseh on Derby. How old is your son?


13 y/o


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Hey Guys

I would like to start by saying THANKS!!!!! to all, for the donations you have given to the kids to do this. And all that have been involved with putting this toughter, Thunbs up.

I would like to thank Dan for allowing my son Ryan to join in this also. 

Dan it was great to meet you.

Thanks


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*Big Bucks Son
Eddiejohn4 $20 Received*
Socks $10
Hunterhawk $10 Check Sent
*Dsconnell $50 Received *
*Knight $20 Going On Hunt*
tbbassdaddy $20
J-Lee $30 Check Sent
*Anonymous Donator - $100 (MS Member) Received*
*Woods Edge Ranch $50
*Bwilson $10 *
Childrens Charters/Tails A Waggin Acres (Chuck Connell)- $40 Received
*
*Total $360

Goal Again!! 

*Had a chance to stop by and meet Bigbuck on the way home from work this evening too!

Mike ( Big Buck ) 

Great to meet you as well and chat for a while and now that I have seen his work first hand I can vouch even further for just what Mike is doing for these kids!! We already know what others charge and I will be handing you my boar as well if I can shoot one!:lol: 

I did also talk to Ryan tonight as well and he had that kind of quiet gleam to him and when I told we had raised enough for him to go as well, he had a smile on his face from ear to ear that was thanks enough for me!! 

If anyone else would like to join us for the hunt or just swing up around lunch time just let me know!!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Bwilson said:


> Well fellas, I have to say this is a great thing that you all are doing and I would like to drop my ten bucks in to see these kids go on a hunt. I have to admit I am a 205lbs 23 year old baby. This is a tear jerker. I cant wait to see the video of this. *I would rather see kids hunting and thier parents, grandparents getting more excited about it then the kid.* *Then the pros on satalite*. I wish i had more at this time to donate.
> 
> I am introducing my 29 year old friend to hunting this turkey season thanks to the apprentice program. I think i am more excited about it then she is.



23 years old and he gets it already!! These kids are the next generation of hunters.. I love it!

What you have donated is more than enough and a big thanks to ya bud!!

I would not consider myself a pro by anymeans!!  

If any of you guys get the Sportsmans Channel we have a TV showthat starts airing April 4th called Excalibur's Hunting The Backwoods..


----------



## PsEbUcKmAsTeR17 (Oct 5, 2005)

Congrats!!!:woohoo1:

Hope everyone has fun on this hunt.

Cant wait to see the pictures of the hunt.

Hunt safe guys.

Good luck,

-Psebuckmaster17-


----------



## tbbassdaddy (Apr 21, 2006)

Dan, check's in the mail!!!

God bless all of you on this hunt and those putting it together and the contributors!! This is soo cool... 

Good luck for the boys!! I wish I could attend as well, but I'll be burning my skin in the Florida sun and beaches that weekend!!! 

tb


----------



## Bwilson (Feb 22, 2008)

dsconnell said:


> 23 years old and he gets it already!! These kids are the next generation of hunters.. I love it!


I only get it because of my 18month daughter. Its amazing what a child can teach you no matter the age. I think the outdoors is in her blood. Watching outdoor shows on tv and a deer come on the screen. My little girl comes unglued deer,deer,deer,deer, not as clear but you would understand it. With all her intrest in animals I take her to the parks to experiance it. Walking trails in the cold and this little girl doesnt even flinch at the cold. I picked up a bag of deer feed and pulled my popup blind out of the closet. We are going out to my hunting spot hoping to see some deer,turkey heck she is happy watching blue jays. But I want to have her "GET IT" before she is to old. I cant wait to get her out in the woods during hunting season.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

WOW is all I can say. I don't normally frequent the General forum but I just read this thread all the way through.

I'm a little upset I didn't catch this post earlier. I hope these kids have a great time. 

dsconnell, are you guys all set??? Hunt, taxidermy, everything? I'd be happy to help if you guys are short. Let me know.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Bwilson said:


> I only get it because of my 18month daughter. Its amazing what a child can teach you no matter the age. I think the outdoors is in her blood. Watching outdoor shows on tv and a deer come on the screen. My little girl comes unglued deer,deer,deer,deer, not as clear but you would understand it. With all her intrest in animals I take her to the parks to experiance it. Walking trails in the cold and this little girl doesnt even flinch at the cold. I picked up a bag of deer feed and pulled my popup blind out of the closet. We are going out to my hunting spot hoping to see some deer,turkey heck she is happy watching blue jays. But I want to have her "GET IT" before she is to old. I cant wait to get her out in the woods during hunting season.


OK.... I was all good until I read this thread and then I couldnt help it.. I have now joined the tear jerkers club as this hit so close to home with my daughter being 5 and son is 2 and everytime he sees a buck on tv he runs and grabs me and says "Dad.. Dad.. Buck!" and then he points his finger at the tv like a gun and makes a noise like he is shooting it!! Ally loves going to Canada with me and watching the bears!!

Grizzly if you would like to donate taht would be great!! I would use some of the funds to take some of the load off Scottie who is sponsoring one child by himself!! Let me know my friend!!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Alright Im going to try and keep my schedule open. Dan I was wondering if I could tag along on this event? Just to meet and get to be part of this experince. If you guys need any help Im glad to offer. Thanks again guys for everything going on!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*Additional Endorsements To Help* 
*Eddiejohn4 $175 Received*
*2Pawsriver $10 Received*
*Ant1901 $10 Received*
Oldguy $155 Check Sent

*Goal*

*Big Bucks Son
Eddiejohn4 $20 Received
Socks $10 Received*
*Hunterhawk $10 Received* - Thanks For The Extra Gift... But you will have to accompany me when I take you up on it!! You can handle the 3 ugly ones!:lol:
*Dsconnell $50 Received 
Knight $20 Going On Hunt
*tbbassdaddy $20 Check Sent
J-Lee $30 Check Sent
*Anonymous Donator - $100 (MS Member) Received
**Woods Edge Ranch $50
Bwilson $10 Received*
*Childrens Charters/Tails A Waggin Acres (Chuck Connell)- $40 Received*

*Total $360

Goal Again!! *


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

casscityalum said:


> Alright Im going to try and keep my schedule open. Dan I was wondering if I could tag along on this event? Just to meet and get to be part of this experince. If you guys need any help Im glad to offer. Thanks again guys for everything going on!


Let me know! Call me and we will work it out!


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

For all those that wrote checks I will be going to the bank today and depositing what I have to start putting all the wheels in motion here!! 

As well if there is anyone else who would like to join us for the hunt please let me know by Firday at the latest!! 

Thank You!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha i thought you might like my gift package.... dandy buck too huh... and you better hold on to that autograph... im the next fred bear... :lol:... and ill take the ones with the bullet wounds and old knife wounds dont you worry haha... thanks for helping me clean out my truck


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Thanks for staying on top of this................sent mine via PayPal about 20 ago.


----------



## fubar07 (Nov 6, 2007)

lsmith9146 said:


> OK 167 replys, How cool is this?
> 
> I just wanted to say thank you again to everyone that is contributing in one way or another. It looks like I am going to have a pretty big BBQ if it ever quits snowing. Austin is definitely excited to be going. I think that I may be more excited then he is though. I feel like a little kid knowing my 13 year old boy is going boar hunting for the first time. For those of you with younger kids, just wait, you will get your turn.
> 
> ...


I would come down also i am only half hour north of ya in newport.


----------



## lsmith9146 (Jan 1, 2005)

Gotta love Midway. Ordered Austins peep sight on Friday, they shipped it Saturday USPS, I got it today! He should be all set to go now.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*Additional Endorsements To Help* 
*Eddiejohn4 $175 Received*
*2Pawsriver $10 Received*
*Ant1901 $10 Received*
* Oldguy $155 Received*

*Goal*

*Big Bucks Son
Eddiejohn4 $20 Received
Socks $10 Received*
*Hunterhawk $10 Received* - Thanks For The Extra Gift... But you will have to accompany me when I take you up on it!! You can handle the 3 ugly ones!:lol:
*Dsconnell $50 Received 
Knight $20 Going On Hunt
tbbassdaddy $20 Received*
J-Lee $30 Check Sent
*Anonymous Donator - $100 (MS Member) Received
**Woods Edge Ranch $50
Bwilson $10 Received*
*Childrens Charters/Tails A Waggin Acres (Chuck Connell)- $40 Received*

*Total $360*


----------



## lsmith9146 (Jan 1, 2005)

I received an email from Jason at Woods Edge Ranch today regarding the hunt:

*"**Hi Larry,*
*This hunt includes guiding services and field dressing*
*of your animal. *
*I would like the hunters to wear camo and I believe*
*there are 7 hunters. As long as people are careful and*
*follow directions you will have a fun and memorable*
*hunt. I am hoping that everyone can arrive by 7:00 so*
*that everybody has a chance to get prepared for the*
*hunt. I would like to get everyone started by 7:30. I*
*don't offer lodging or meals but if you guys want to*
*bring stuff for lunch that is up to you. You are*
*booked for Saturday April 12. Your group shouldn't*
*have a problem getting the animals in one day. *


I am wondering where people will be spending the night? It does not sound like they have any type of facility or lodge there. Should we figure on putting together some kind of lunch? Maybe take a small grill or something. Or are we all going to be on our own?

Either way is fine with me, just looking to plan ahead a little bit.

Let me know your thoughts if you are planning on hunting or just coming along for the party. This will be a great time for these kids.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Can you get processing done around there? I won't be there but my son plans to be. Since its a Saturday and might be warm. Would be nice to leave it somewhere to get it processed.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

*Big Bucks Son
Eddiejohn4 $20 Received
Socks $10 Received*
*Hunterhawk $10 Received* - Thanks For The Extra Gift... But you will have to accompany me when I take you up on it!! You can handle the 3 ugly ones!:lol:
*Dsconnell $50 Received 
Knight $20 Going On Hunt
tbbassdaddy $20 Received*
* J-Lee $30 Received*
*Anonymous Donator - $100 (MS Member) Received
**Woods Edge Ranch $50
Bwilson $10 Received*
*Childrens Charters/Tails A Waggin Acres (Chuck Connell)- $40 Received

As far as the hunt goes more realisticly we were going to have one group there around 8 AM and another around 11AM that way we keep the number of people down to a minimum.. 

If you need a place to stay as long as you dont mind it on the floor in the living room at my dads you can come up Friday and stay there!

Lunch I was wanting to put together a potluck for lunch around 11:30 and then the 2nd wave can go through!

Processing if you would like we can drop off at L & J's Meat Market which is right by my moms house and then I can pick it up next time I go up or you can pick it up.. I will call them tomorrow and see what they can do for a price!!
*


----------



## lsmith9146 (Jan 1, 2005)

I was thinking about staying in Big rapids at one of the hotels on Friday. I may be able to bring some pork steaks (i think fitting) to BBQ, St. Louis style of course, if someone can get me a grill with charcoal.

Processing up there would be great due to warm weather. I would hate to bring a boar down here and have to wait till monday to get him in.

Is Big Buck taking the heads and hydes with him then?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

dsconnell said:


> *Big Bucks Son
> Eddiejohn4 $20 Received
> Socks $10 Received*
> *Hunterhawk $10 Received* - Thanks For The Extra Gift... But you will have to accompany me when I take you up on it!! You can handle the 3 ugly ones!:lol:
> ...



It would be easier my boy to get up there later. I will talk with Grant's mom to see if dropping it off up there is OK.

Bob


----------



## tails-a-waggin' acres hp (Jun 24, 2007)

Dan I Have A Real Nice Charcoal Grill You Can Take Over Ther For The Day . Love Ya Dad


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks Dad! 

King Fish - If you could have the boys be there by about 11 AM that would be fine!


----------



## lsmith9146 (Jan 1, 2005)

Let me know what to bring and how many are coming? I will be more than happy to work the grill or something. I am greatful for the opportunity and will do what ever is needed to make this a great time for these kids. (and us old guys too)

Larry


----------



## fubar07 (Nov 6, 2007)

Where is The Woods Eagle Ranch located?


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Never heard of it? You mean Woods Edge? That is right off from 131 south of Cadillac but north of Reed City..


----------



## Knight (Dec 7, 2005)

As a result of the generosity of those on this site, another youth hunt giveaway has been posted here: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230677


----------

